# Sundown, Bump or Bust IV - 1/30



## Greg (Jan 30, 2010)

Champion: BushMogulMaster!!!


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 30, 2010)

Nice!!


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 30, 2010)

Gotta say, that's cool


----------



## jack97 (Jan 30, 2010)

congrats!!!


any other winners?


----------



## Greg (Jan 30, 2010)

MogulQueen won the woman's division. 2knees made elite 8.


----------



## skiadikt (Jan 30, 2010)

guess he can back that name up. congrats to all.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 30, 2010)

Congrats BMM and MQ!


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 30, 2010)

Congrats!

Pics, video?


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 30, 2010)

what did he throw for airs?

Did the Hammer show up?


----------



## WJenness (Jan 30, 2010)

w00t.

Good job BMM, Mogul Queen and 2knees!

-w


----------



## MogulQueen (Jan 30, 2010)

Greg said:


> MogulQueen won the woman's division. 2knees made elite 8.



Don't forget about the future AZers.....Tucker, MQ's son, won the little ripper division with a sweet  off the kicker!


----------



## 2knees (Jan 30, 2010)

MogulQueen said:


> Don't forget about the future AZers.....Tucker, MQ's son, won the little ripper division with a sweet  off the kicker!




i walked into a party at my house so i must be qucik but i have lots o vid with some cool airs.  i'll try to put it up tonight.

one thing it wont show is mondeo's qualifying air which was probably the sickest of the day.  a full iron cross into a cossack.


----------



## Greg (Jan 30, 2010)

MogulQueen said:


> Don't forget about the future AZers.....Tucker, MQ's son, won the little ripper division with a sweet  off the kicker!



Indeed! Tucker owned that run with an impressive spread. Mom and Dad at the top of the course must've been stoked. Big up for Bart too who threw some nice 3's. :beer:


----------



## Greg (Jan 30, 2010)

Yep. mondy had a sick air on the qualifier. X - kossack.


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 30, 2010)

Great time today! Brian and I may have been the first people knocked out of the comp, but we were the last to leave the bar..........


Grassi, how was grocerie shopping you pussy!!! n


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 30, 2010)

Btw..... I am pretty ripped right now!!!!!


----------



## severine (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm still pretty ripped, and that's with hanging at my mom's house for over an hour, drinking coffee, and eating! :lol:

I have about 500 pictures I need to sort through. Not sure on the quality yet as I used some different settings and couldn't specify focus points, etc... But I'll do my best to get at least some up tonight.


----------



## WoodCore (Jan 30, 2010)

Ripped or not, lets see some pics! :uzi:


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 30, 2010)

I hope you got a good pic of me sexually  violating a mogul......again


----------



## severine (Jan 30, 2010)

It's taking me a half hour just to copy the files to the computer! Hold your horses!


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 30, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> Great time today! Brian and I may have been the first people knocked out of the comp, but we were the last to leave the bar..........
> 
> 
> Grassi, how was grocerie shopping you pussy!!! n



It went great.  Thanks for asking.

Congrats to BMM.


----------



## Greg (Jan 30, 2010)

*My pics*

I took a few pics after I was eliminated:

*The man, the myth, the legend, Chris Sullivan:*






*bvibert, celeb run:*





*bvibert and severine:*





*Judges*





*mondeo, AKA "Hairy Moguly", celeb run:*


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jan 30, 2010)

Awesome pics! Congrats to all.  Looks like a great day


----------



## severine (Jan 30, 2010)

You need to delete that photo of me immediately. Puffy down jackets look horrid on anyone, but especially me! 

10 more min til all the photos are copied onto the hard drive and I can start messing with them..

BTW, thanks guys for the words of encouragement today. I'm having a rough season having really lost my skiing passion and drive. Helped talking with you all immensely. I mean it!


----------



## Greg (Jan 30, 2010)

*Semis:*





*BushMogulMater, semifinal:*





*Sisson and BMM, final:*





*BMM, final:*





*My kids when I got home:*


----------



## Beast_Ed (Jan 30, 2010)

Wow - congrats BMM

How are the moguls?  I'm headed there tomorrow.  I will have my kid, but I should be able to take a few runs on those bumps.


----------



## MogulQueen (Jan 30, 2010)

> thanks guys for the words of encouragement today. I'm having a rough season having really lost my skiing passion and drive. Helped talking with you all immensely. I mean it!



Thanks for supporting us!  Also, those whoppie pies were awesome!  I had a great time today.  Nice meeting some new friends and great hanging out with the old friends.  Can't wait to get back out there with you all again soon!


----------



## MogulQueen (Jan 30, 2010)

Jarrod, how long will the kickers stay?  It's so hard to find a place to practice kickers in a mogul field.  Can you PLEASE keep them up for a little while?


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 30, 2010)

I lost some respect for Greg today.....


He left for home with a good amount of beer still in his glass, not cool. Brian has photographic proof. The only thing worse would be 
not competeting, then leaving after one beer to go shopping.


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 30, 2010)

I hope
someone got a pic of our table before we left, there were ALOT of empty beer pitchers


----------



## Greg (Jan 30, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> I lost some respect for Greg today.....
> 
> 
> He left for home with a good amount of beer still in his glass, not cool. Brian has photographic proof. The only thing worse would be
> not competeting, then leaving after one beer to go shopping.



Yeah, yeah, yeah. I drank my fair share of beer, and in the interest of not getting in trouble on the drive home, picking up dinner for my wife, and seeing my kids to bed, I decided to leave before finishing that last 3 oz. of beer. Anytime you want to go head to head drinking tough guy, lemme know. :razz:



MR. evil said:


> I hope
> someone got a pic of our table before we left, there were ALOT of empty beer pitchers



I think the bump or bust apres crew drilled through a good 12-15 pitchers in about 2 hours.


----------



## mondeo (Jan 30, 2010)

Hmmm...


Greg said:


> *Sisson and BMM, final:*


I think Sisson pulled a Steve-o:





Looks like the ski was off coming off the jump.


----------



## severine (Jan 30, 2010)

Per Brian:

Greg's beer when he left:





Pat's beer when he left:


----------



## Greg (Jan 30, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> I lost some respect for Greg today.....
> 
> 
> He left for home with a good amount of beer still in his glass, not cool. Brian has photographic proof. The only thing worse would be
> not competeting, then leaving after one beer to go shopping.





MR. evil said:


> I hope
> someone got a pic of our table before we left, there were ALOT of empty beer pitchers





severine said:


> Per Brian:
> 
> Greg's beer when he left:
> 
> ...



At least I can beat Pat at something... :lol:


----------



## powhunter (Jan 30, 2010)

Congrats BMM!!

steveo


----------



## severine (Jan 30, 2010)

I have no titles. Some of these are from practice, some from the actual comp. I'll try to label if I can. Apologies for the quality: not editing on my usual computer and I am starting from JPGs this time instead of the usual RAW.

MR. evil





bvibert





Greg









BushMogulMaster









2knees









MogulQueen





Lana





LOTS more to come...


----------



## Greg (Jan 30, 2010)

severine said:


>



OMG! :lol: This pic is frikkin' awesome!


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 30, 2010)

BTW, congrats to BMM, that dude is really cool and can really ski. Hope you make it down for the spring comp
on Gunny. It will be a MUCH longer course that what you thrashed today.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 30, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> I lost some respect for Greg today.....
> 
> 
> He left for home with a good amount of beer still in his glass, not cool. Brian has photographic proof. The only thing worse would be
> not competeting, then leaving after one beer to go shopping.



hey ass-hat, i had 2 beers.  if you want to know why i was bummed today and in no mood to compete, PM greg.  i have no desire to discuss it in this thread.  you and mondy definitely  win the award for senseless trash talk to some one who didn't even compete. :roll:


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 30, 2010)

Greg said:


> *Sisson and BMM, final:*




sick

BMM with the Dumper Air for the win!!!!!


----------



## Greg (Jan 30, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> sick
> 
> BMM with the Dumper Air for the win!!!!!



Indeed! :lol: If Sisson's ski stayed on, it would have been close. And that is not in any way to detract from BMM's win. He was ON with *consistent *quality MOGULskiing(.net  ) and that my friends is what it _should _be all about. Patrick Torsell is a humble, stand-up guy. I rode several chairs with him and he is simply pleasant to be around. He drove all the way down from Waitsfield to support our little comp and in my mind that made him a winner anyway. Congrats again BMM. Finally a win for an AZer, even if we had to import him from 4 hours north.


----------



## mondeo (Jan 30, 2010)

So, anyways, good time once again. Props to the park crew, though not mogul skiers were plenty willing to try, and listened to try to learn what we were looking for. Good finally meeting BMM. Congrats MQ, and mini MQ. And I'll always have a 2knees-shaped pole to remember this comp by...

I'll get you someday, punk.


----------



## Greg (Jan 30, 2010)

_Someone_, please, fill in the blanks:







Ha!


----------



## mondeo (Jan 30, 2010)

Greg said:


> If Sisson's ski stayed on, it would have been close.


So a noteworthy occurrence though not by an AZer, Sisson is one of the guys that came down from K. The guy rips. Announced before the final that he was going big, and went with speed on the top. Goes huge off the kicker, spins, but one of his skis doesn't come with him. Falls hard on a bump past the landing zone. Thankfully he was fine, but that was a brief moment of "whoa...holy crap!...phew"


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 30, 2010)

Greg said:


> _Someone_, please, fill in the blanks:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



when u got to go, you got to go.


----------



## mondeo (Jan 30, 2010)

Greg said:


> _Someone_, please, fill in the blanks:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2knees: "Is this how you do a Hulk?"


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 30, 2010)

mondeo said:


> 2knees: "Is this how you do a Hulk?"
> 
> MrEvil: "Grassi is such a pansy."



I am pretty sure i was thinking " if I wait here long enough I won't have to ride the lift again with Mondeo"


----------



## Greg (Jan 30, 2010)

mondeo said:


> So a noteworthy occurrence though not by an AZer, Sisson is one of the guys that came down from K. The guy rips. Announced before the final that he was going big, and went with speed on the top. Goes huge off the kicker, spins, but one of his skis doesn't come with him. Falls hard on a bump past the landing zone. Thankfully he was fine, but that was a brief moment of "whoa...holy crap!...phew"



Oh, absolutely. He also gave each competitor line choice. didn't get a chance to chat with him, but also seemed like a great guy. Always glad to have guys like him and all the other K rippers come down to our little hill.


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Jan 30, 2010)

One of these days, I'm going to learn how to jump.  I swear. :lol:  It's a good thing my turns were working, otherwise I'd have had no chance!  Felt bad about Sisson's mystery ejection mid-air.  Not sure what happened.  I think it would have been real close... his airs definitely beat my dumper spread that I threw about 35 times today :lol:

I had a great time today.  Thanks to all for the congrats and kind words.

Great meeting everyone!  Had some great lift conversations, and had lots of fun ripping Sundown.  I'm looking forward to coming back, and will definitely try to make the spring comp.

Also have to add that Chris Sullivan is a fantastic human being, and runs a great ski hill.  Fun to talk to, knowledgeable, and just an all-around good guy.  And Jarrod's awesome as well.  Cool place, great atmosphere.  A lot of small/medium ski areas could learn from the Sundown operations model.  I saw a lot of happy people skiing at Sundown, and a ton of kids/families lovin' the low-angle freshly seeded bumps.  Great stuff.


Looking forward to the video... hope my dumper spread looks a little better in motion than in still :wink:


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 30, 2010)

Greg said:


> Oh, absolutely. He also gave each competitor line choice. l.



that was really cool of him!


----------



## severine (Jan 30, 2010)

More photos....

Nigel (last year's winner):





mondeo:













BushMogulMaster:





The MR. evil sequence:
















And he's up again!





Don't know who this is





Greg:


----------



## severine (Jan 30, 2010)

2knees pole daffy (modified):










Shannon:









MogulQueen:


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 30, 2010)

Another Mr Evil crash caught on film by Carrie



I crash good!


----------



## severine (Jan 30, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> Another Mr Evil crash caught on film by Carrie
> 
> 
> 
> I crash good!


I really did feel guilty capturing it, you know! It's like a trainwreck... you don't want to watch, but you can't help it!


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 30, 2010)

severine said:


> I really did feel guilty capturing it, you know! It's like a trainwreck... you don't want to watch, but you can't help it!



Why feel guilty, I don't care. As long as I can walk / limp away it's all good.


----------



## severine (Jan 30, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> Why feel guilty, I don't care. As long as I can walk / limp away it's all good.


It's like when Lana wrecked in front of me... I felt like I should run out on the course and help her up.  Must be a girl thing.

More pics to come... Last set is uploading now.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 30, 2010)

Props to ALLSKING for the cameo.


----------



## severine (Jan 30, 2010)

2knees & mondeo:





judges and crowd (and ALLSKIING & Grassi):





? & Greg:









? & BushMogulMaster:









bvibert:





MogulQueen:




Love the smile on her face in this one!





2knees:









mondeo:














And that's all, folks! It was fun taking shots, even if it was freakin' cold (especially in the last half hour or so).  Great job today, guys & gals!


----------



## mondeo (Jan 30, 2010)

severine said:


> And that's all, folks! It was fun taking shots, even if it was freakin' cold (especially in the last half hour or so).  Great job today, guys & gals!


And thanks for taking them.

And the whoopee pies.


----------



## Greg (Jan 30, 2010)

severine said:


> 2knees & mondeo:



Great AZer shot. The only AZer duel.



severine said:


> 2knees:



OMG. And I thought the other one was the funny. :lol: Love the facial expression!

Thanks so much for all the pics Carrie, and yes, the ALLSKIING cameo was cool.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 30, 2010)

mondeo said:


> And thanks for taking them.
> 
> And the whoopee pies.



And the butterscotch oatmeal..


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 30, 2010)

The whoopee pies were awsome!


----------



## Greg (Jan 30, 2010)

*Brackets*


----------



## severine (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm just glad you guys ate all of them so I wouldn't have any temptation to bring home with me.  Glad you liked them!

And congrats, BMM, on the win! Nice skiing today!!


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Jan 30, 2010)

severine said:


> I'm just glad you guys ate all of them so I wouldn't have any temptation to bring home with me.  Glad you liked them!
> 
> And congrats, BMM, on the win! Nice skiing today!!



Thanks! :grin:


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 30, 2010)

Did Brian make it home?

Right now I am wishing I stopped drinking once I left SD. The additional beers once I got home
were a bad idea.


----------



## severine (Jan 30, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> Did Brian make it home?
> 
> Right now I am wishing I stopped drinking once I left SD. The additional beers once I got home
> were a bad idea.


Yeah. He's asleep already. :lol: I decided to have another once I got home and the kids were in bed but it just wasn't the same...


----------



## powbmps (Jan 30, 2010)

There are some nice photos in there.  Gotta love the close-ups.  

Nicely done, all around :beer:.







(Now how about some video?)


----------



## Greg (Jan 30, 2010)

BushMogulMaster said:


> One of these days, I'm going to learn how to jump.  I swear. :lol:  It's a good thing my turns were working, otherwise I'd have had no chance!  Felt bad about Sisson's mystery ejection mid-air.  Not sure what happened.  I think it would have been real close... his airs definitely beat my dumper spread that I threw about 35 times today :lol:
> 
> I had a great time today.  Thanks to all for the congrats and kind words.
> 
> ...



Glad you made it back to "Mogul Heaven" safely, Patrick. Thank you for coming all the way down here. It meant a lot to all of us at Sundown that you did that. And yes, Chris, Jarrod, Bob and the rest of the Sundown team do indeed "get it". Support from guys like you in the form of traveling 3 or 4 hours *south *is very helpful to our quest to put mogul skiing back on the map. I really enjoyed our lift conversations....just like chatting with an old friend. It was cool that you got to see a freshly seeded Exhibition too. I hope you can make the S7 event on March 20. Thanks again and congratulations. Awesome skiing today.


----------



## Greg (Jan 30, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> Did Brian make it home?
> 
> Right now I am wishing I stopped drinking once I left SD. The additional beers once I got home
> were a bad idea.



Enjoy tomorrow. I've been chugging water,


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 30, 2010)

Greg said:


> Enjoy tomorrow. I've been chugging water,



I already feel like ass, tomorrow morning is going to be ugly! I started chugging water a little while ago, but there is soo
much liquid sloshing around in my gut it's very hard to drink anymore.


----------



## WJenness (Jan 30, 2010)

sev,

All your pictures come up as "This Photo Is Currently Unavailable." :-(

-w


----------



## 2knees (Jan 31, 2010)




----------



## Greg (Jan 31, 2010)

Nice vid Pat! :beer:


----------



## jarrodski (Jan 31, 2010)

WJenness said:


> sev,
> 
> All your pictures come up as "This Photo Is Currently Unavailable." :-(
> 
> -w



wtf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Greg (Jan 31, 2010)

Carrie - all your pics are really great. Here's a slideshow:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/carrievibert/sets/72157623316409894/show/

Hope you don't mind I posted that on Sundown's Facebook page.


----------



## jarrodski (Jan 31, 2010)

2knees said:


>



awesome....  we,re going to steal it


----------



## 2knees (Jan 31, 2010)

ishovelsnow said:


> awesome....  we,re going to steal it



be my guest. wish i had more of bmm and one of gregs but its tough to try to compete and video.


----------



## Greg (Jan 31, 2010)

2knees said:


> be my guest. wish i had more of bmm and one of gregs but its tough to try to compete and video.



Blech. Nobody's missing anything by not seeing my atrocious runs. I just couldn't get it together yesterday. The kickers were really playing with my head. At least the 4th seed didn't totally smoke me on speed so that's good.


----------



## severine (Jan 31, 2010)

WJenness said:


> sev,
> 
> All your pictures come up as "This Photo Is Currently Unavailable." :-(
> 
> -w





ishovelsnow said:


> wtf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 I don't know if that's because I changed the permissions/licensing last night after posting them, but they're publicly viewable at the link Greg posted below. I can still see them, but maybe it's because they're in my cache. Is anyone else having a problem?



Greg said:


> Carrie - all your pics are really great. Here's a slideshow:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/carrievibert/sets/72157623316409894/show/
> 
> Hope you don't mind I posted that on Sundown's Facebook page.


No problem!


----------



## Greg (Jan 31, 2010)

severine said:


> I don't know if that's because I changed the permissions/licensing last night after posting them, but they're publicly viewable at the link Greg posted below. I can still see them, but maybe it's because they're in my cache. Is anyone else having a problem?



I can see them too, but I was thinking cache maybe. although it did take a second for them to load like they were re-downloading.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 31, 2010)

mondeo said:


> So, anyways, good time once again. Props to the park crew, though not mogul skiers were plenty willing to try, and listened to try to learn what we were looking for. Good finally meeting BMM. Congrats MQ, and mini MQ. And I'll always have a 2knees-shaped pole to remember this comp by...
> 
> I'll get you someday, punk.



yes, you will.  i havent seen any footage of our duel but most people said it was basically a coin toss.  

all bs aside, i know you were pissed (about 10 people told me that) but remember, this is for fun.  you're half my age with many years ahead of you.  in 2 years, i'll still be the same hack i am today and you'll be killing us all.


----------



## MogulQueen (Jan 31, 2010)

Carrie, thanks for standing in the cold to get some GREAT shots.  I hope you have thawed out by now.

Pat, the video is awesome.  Thanks for taking the time to do that while you were racing.  I'm sure it wasn't the easy.

Side note:  Thanks to Dottie for putting together a great event.  The prizes you and put together for this race were *amazing*!!!!!!!!  I hope this will be some incentive for more people(men, women, and kids) to come out and compete!


----------



## 2knees (Jan 31, 2010)

wish i got tuckers second run but the batteries kept freezing up on me.

he looked great.


----------



## powhunter (Jan 31, 2010)

MogulQueen said:


> Carrie, thanks for standing in the cold to get some GREAT shots.  I hope you have thawed out by now.
> 
> Pat, the video is awesome.  Thanks for taking the time to do that while you were racing.  I'm sure it wasn't the easy.
> 
> Side note:  Thanks to Dottie for putting together a great event.  The prizes you and put together for this race were *amazing*!!!!!!!!  I hope this will be some incentive for more people(men, women, and kids) to come out and compete!



Congrats MQ!!  How were the lines???  Looked a little funky..Any speculation on how they will be today??


steveo


----------



## Greg (Jan 31, 2010)

Greg said:


> I can see them too, but I was thinking cache maybe. although it did take a second for them to load like they were re-downloading.



Cleared my cache and confirmed it. They no longer load. Must be a permissions thing.



2knees said:


> yes, you will.  i havent seen any footage of our duel but most people said it was basically a coin toss.
> 
> all bs aside, i know you were pissed (about 10 people told me that) but remember, this is for fun.  you're half my age with many years ahead of you.  in 2 years, i'll still be the same hack i am today and you'll be killing us all.



Yep. I hope this doesn't make his head explode, but mondy is looking solid. Stick airs consistently like your qualifier and quiet down that upper body, and you'll be right up there. But most importantly, chill out and remember, this is just for fun. Learning to adopt a little bit of humility will probably go a long way. Telling you this as a bro, not to be a dick.



MogulQueen said:


> Side note:  Thanks to Dottie for putting together a great event.  The prizes you and put together for this race were *amazing*!!!!!!!!  I hope this will be some incentive for more people(men, women, and kids) to come out and compete!



Totally. The whole Sundown team pulled together to hold a great event. remember, it was only last Monday that the mountain saw 2" of rain and 60 degree temps.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 31, 2010)

powhunter said:


> Congrats MQ!!  How were the lines???  Looked a little funky..Any speculation on how they will be today??
> 
> 
> steveo



lines are way funky but should be much fun today.


----------



## severine (Jan 31, 2010)

Looks like when I changed permissions, it changed the locations for all the photos. Working on fixing them. Means all quoted photos will be off though.


----------



## MogulQueen (Jan 31, 2010)

2knees said:


> wish i got tuckers second run but the batteries kept freezing up on me.
> 
> he looked great.



No worries.  He's been riding on cloud 9 since that run.  Sometimes its better to remember the run as opposed to seeing yourself.  When I ski it, I think I'm ripping it.  When I look at it I think, holy s#*t that's what I look like?.


----------



## severine (Jan 31, 2010)

All set! Sorry about that, guys. Didn't realize changing the permissions would change the photo paths. They should all work now. The slideshow has a total of 57 photos, IIRC, so more than what's in this thread.

Thanks for letting me practice on all of you!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 31, 2010)

Great action shots Carrie they really capture the moment !!

GREAT skiing u guys  -- put me to shame -- I  ALMOST feel dirty being a speed freak on the groomed .   But at my age not sure the back can handle all that jumping and dumpers and backscrartcers  , iron crosses and daffys -- my lsorryass attempts  air looks more like a geriatric liftoff  with a 500 lb weight attached --LMAO


----------



## powbmps (Jan 31, 2010)

Greg said:


> But most importantly, chill out and remember, this is just for fun. Learning to adopt a little bit of humility will probably go a long way. Telling you this as a bro, not to be a dick.QUOTE]
> 
> You guys need to lighten up.  Here's a picture I snapped of the finish area....
> 
> ...


----------



## 2knees (Jan 31, 2010)

powbmps said:


> Greg said:
> 
> 
> > But most importantly, chill out and remember, this is just for fun. Learning to adopt a little bit of humility will probably go a long way. Telling you this as a bro, not to be a dick.QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 31, 2010)

powbmps said:


> Greg said:
> 
> 
> > But most importantly, chill out and remember, this is just for fun. Learning to adopt a little bit of humility will probably go a long way. Telling you this as a bro, not to be a dick.QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 31, 2010)

powbmps said:


> Greg said:
> 
> 
> > But most importantly, chill out and remember, this is just for fun. Learning to adopt a little bit of humility will probably go a long way. Telling you this as a bro, not to be a dick.QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 31, 2010)

Greg said:


> Champion: BushMogulMaster!!!





Greg said:


> MogulQueen won the woman's division. 2knees made elite 8.


Nice going 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Awesome pics severine.


----------



## WJenness (Jan 31, 2010)

Sev, great pics! Thanks for fixing them (and even more for taking them). Looks like you guys had a great time.

-w


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 31, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> powbmps said:
> 
> 
> > You joke.  2knees tackled mondeo at the finish line.  Bent his pole and the whole 9.
> ...


----------



## mondeo (Jan 31, 2010)

2knees said:


> yes, you will.  i havent seen any footage of our duel but most people said it was basically a coin toss.
> 
> all bs aside, i know you were pissed (about 10 people told me that) but remember, this is for fun.  you're half my age with many years ahead of you.  in 2 years, i'll still be the same hack i am today and you'll be killing us all.





Greg said:


> Yep. I hope this doesn't make his head explode, but mondy is looking solid. Stick airs consistently like your qualifier and quiet down that upper body, and you'll be right up there. But most importantly, chill out and remember, this is just for fun. Learning to adopt a little bit of humility will probably go a long way. Telling you this as a bro, not to be a dick.


Yeah, competition can bring out the worst in me. Always been super competitive in everything, no matter the stakes.

For the record, it's not that I thought I skied better than Pat, it's that I thought turns didn't matter as long as you won speed and air. Typical 50% turns, 25% air, 25% speed judging, Pat's still the guy to beat, no doubt.

But, I'm off to have lunch. For dessert:


----------



## Greg (Jan 31, 2010)

mondeo said:


> Yeah, competition can bring out the worst in me. Always been super competitive in everything, no matter the stakes.
> 
> For the record, it's not that I thought I skied better than Pat, it's that I thought turns didn't matter as long as you won speed and air. Typical 50% turns, 25% air, 25% speed judging, Pat's still the guy to beat, no doubt.
> 
> But, I'm off to have lunch. For dessert:



I think the judges scored fairly yesterday and obviously turns were the biggest part, evidenced by BMM's win, who without question had the best turns. I couldn't totally see your duel, but I think you guys were pretty much to the bottom more or less together. The skier's right line is always the slower line too so I would say speed was about equal. You got air for the double attempt. I couldn't see the turns either of you made at the botom, but obviously, the judges thought 2knee's were better.

You're far better than me, but my suggestion to you would be to slow it down a little bit. Sometimes you need to slow down to go fast. Smooth out your skiing and stick those nice airs you got and you'll be fine. Also, be glad you've got 25+ years of mogul skiing ahead of you, unlike the 10-15 the rest of us have.

Enjoy the humble pie, and again I wasn't trying to be cruel, but rather just give you something to think about.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 31, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> Did Brian make it home?
> 
> Right now I am wishing I stopped drinking once I left SD. The additional beers once I got home
> were a bad idea.





Greg said:


> Enjoy tomorrow. I've been chugging water,



Yes, I made it home, no problems.  My throat's a little soar from yelling during the comp, but otherwise I'm fine, not too hungover. :beer:

The comp and apres was really fun yesterday.  I'm disappointed that I slipped on the approach to the kicker during my run, forcing me to ski around it.  Not that I would have done any sick airs anyway, but it would have been nice to at least go off of it.

Congrats to everyone though!  There were a lot of good solid runs by everyone. 

Thanks to Chris, Jarrod, Dottie, Bob, and the rest of the Sundown crew for putting this together for us!


----------



## 2knees (Jan 31, 2010)

btw, where was mrmagic yesterday?


----------



## mondeo (Jan 31, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> Another Mr Evil crash caught on film by Carrie
> 
> 
> 
> I crash good!


I dunno. The bump humping thing is getting old. You need to work on progressing the sport! Maybe Steve-o knee-whack to bump hump combo?


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 31, 2010)

What's the fate of those kickers? 

I hope SD will leave atleast one of them in place, as the pictures show I need practice.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 31, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> What's the fate of those kickers?
> 
> I hope SD will leave atleast one of them in place, as the pictures show I need practice.



Same here!


----------



## severine (Jan 31, 2010)

Wow, these pictures look like crap on my old iBook. Apologies to anyone who had to view overly-contrasted photos!

When do the bumps move to Gunny again?


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 31, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> What's the fate of those kickers?



They were still there this morning.


----------



## Greg (Jan 31, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> What's the fate of those kickers?
> 
> I hope SD will leave atleast one of them in place, as the pictures show I need practice.



just got out of work. gonna take a run or two, then head home. bumps are pretty good. kickers are open, but landings look hard...


----------



## Trev (Jan 31, 2010)

Great pics/vids !!

Grats to everyone who competed..!! haha.. wish I could have had that day off and joined in the fun. Next time!


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 31, 2010)

What were the prizes?(or did I miss where they were posted in the thread?)


----------



## 2knees (Jan 31, 2010)

Greg said:


> At least I can beat Pat at something... :lol:



if i had it over again, i would've skipped my last beer and a half.  not that i was bombed, but i dont like to drive even if i'm close to the limit.  but when i got home, there were about 10 drunkards in my house so i probably had about 6 more before i finally crashed.

amazingly, my knee didnt hurt at all when i went to bed.  :lol:


----------



## 2knees (Jan 31, 2010)

Greg said:


> OMG. And I thought the other one was the funny. :lol: Love the facial expression!




that was my duel with mondy i think, and i was thinking how much that landing was gonna hurt my already aching knee.

but yes, its another quality shot of me looking like an idiot....:razz:


----------



## bigbog (Jan 31, 2010)

powbmps said:


> Greg said:
> 
> 
> > But most importantly, chill out and remember, this is just for fun. Learning to adopt a little bit of humility will probably go a long way. Telling you this as a bro, not to be a dick.QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## severine (Jan 31, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> What were the prizes?(or did I miss where they were posted in the thread?)


IIRC, Suburban Sports put up the prizes. Nice jackets for the junior and women's divisions and a Thule rack was the big prize. I don't remember what else where was (was there anything else for the men's)? The guys decided to combine the young & old men's divisions and the old dudes kicked the young dudes' butts! :lol:


----------



## mondeo (Jan 31, 2010)

severine said:


> IIRC, Suburban Sports put up the prizes. Nice jackets for the junior and women's divisions and a Thule rack was the big prize. I don't remember what else where was (was there anything else for the men's)? The guys decided to combine the young & old men's divisions and the old dudes kicked the young dudes' butts! :lol:


Let's make this clear: the old dudes decided to combine divisions. The young guys mostly had nothing to say, with some strenuously objecting.

Sisson won bindings. Which I found humorous.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 31, 2010)

looks like i missed a fun day.. Great pictures Carrie.  Greg, any chance of getting the full roster and placements posted like you did last spring? since i wasn't there i'm curious to see who participated and how everyone did.

i thought i saw the killington ripper chick (AKA amanda??) in one of the photos, did she compete against the men again?

anybody besides 2knees shoot video?


----------



## Greg (Feb 1, 2010)

severine said:


> the old dudes kicked the young dudes' butts! :lol:



Um.....a 20 year old won the thing.


----------



## Rushski (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice to see AZers do well.  Congrats.


----------



## severine (Feb 1, 2010)

Greg said:


> Um.....a 20 year old won the thing.


The old dudes still kicked some butt!  That's my story and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## Glenn (Feb 1, 2010)

Looks like a damn good time! Congrats to Patrick! That's awesome that he drove south to check out the mountain and enter the comp!


----------



## severine (Feb 1, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> i thought i saw the killington ripper chick (AKA amanda??) in one of the photos, did she compete against the men again?


She's in the green pants on the right in mid-jump:






I have more pics that I haven't edited yet. She did qualifying with the women but then decided to compete with the men, IIRC.


----------



## SkiDork (Feb 1, 2010)

wow - what a great time.  Sorry to have missed it.  I was videoing up at the K A meet both days, but I thought about the comp a few times on Saturday, wondering how it was going.

Can't wait to get down there for S7.  I'll try to get all runs this time.

Congrats to BMM - I saw him ski once at Bush and no doubt he's got bow-hunting skillz, nunchuk skillz, computer hacking skillz...

The OSTD at the bottom of the run is a classic!!!


----------

